# Pond pumps vs. Pool pumps, etc



## Fishnut80 (Jul 21, 2011)

What's the difference between the external pond pumps and the pool pumps?

Is anyone successfully using a pool pump for their pond?

Is it a good idea to use the sand filter that is intended for pools as a stage of bio filtration in a pond?

I'm asking because I found a pool pump and filter used for $250. If it's similar, all I will have to do is change the sand in the filter and give it a really thorough rinse...right?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

check the electrical consumption ... pond pumps are typically MUCH more efficient than pool pumps.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't say pool pumps are less efficient, but they tend to be a lot more powerful. Mine pumps around 72 gpm. They do use more electricity if they are more powerful. A pool sand filter is meant to be used as a mechanical filter, and would not likely make a good biofilter, as the sand stays compacted.


----------

